# About a REPLACE MENT FOOT RRS LCF-52: Foot for Canon EF300mm/f2.8 IS-II



## ZoeEnPhos (Apr 24, 2013)

Dear Forum contributors and wise adviser!


Not having any experience about replacement foot I am about to purchase the Canon EF300mm/f2.8 IS II USM and I am considering to right from the beginning purchase a replacement foot for the lens.
However there is a few to make the choice of.
But I am mostly into the RRS clamps and ballheads and tilt head from RRS.
So please is the RRS the best option? 
1. a RRS LCF-52: Foot for Canon EF300mm/f2.8 IS-II Cost in Euro: 111.90€
Or should I instead choose one of these:
2. A Jobu Quick Release Lens Plate Replacement Foot LF-C504M2 - Euro 99.95€ 
or 3. a Kirk Quick Release Lens Plate LP-59 for Canon 300mm f/2.8 IS II USM Euro 78.95€ incl. VAT


All look good but somehow I am a bit tempted to go with the Really Right Stuff LCF:52 with the weight of only 68 g!


I would very much appreciate your thoughts and advice if you have time and interest in this question about replacement feet to tele-photo-lenses.


Wishing you All the Very Best!


Charl (Sweden)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 24, 2013)

The Kirk foot doesn't look very comfortable to use as a handle. Basically, you can't go wrong with Really Right Stuff. I've got the LCF-53 for my 600 II.


----------



## ZoeEnPhos (Apr 24, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The Kirk foot doesn't look very comfortable to use as a handle. Basically, you can't go wrong with Really Right Stuff. I've got the LCF-53 for my 600 II.



Dear Sir,
Thank you once again for your excellent advice!
I fully agree - if investing in the best then why also not add the best suited and best in function additional equipment to make the lens even better overall!
I always love to read your reliable and wise advice and accurate information sir!

Wishing you sir, and of course your whole family all the Very Best and in addition also many nice and happy shootings, in the nature during the coming spring- and summer seasons,
with your excellent range of great and high quality photographic equipments!


Charl (Sweden)


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow, I hope all people in Sweden are as nice as you are


----------



## Crapking (Apr 24, 2013)

I just purchased the equivalent RRS foot for the 200/2 and love it! Seems more stable, is definitely 'sleeker', and my hand fits better between the foot/monopod clamp and the lens body.


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 24, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The Kirk foot doesn't look very comfortable to use as a handle. Basically, you can't go wrong with Really Right Stuff. I've got the LCF-53 for my 600 II.



Neuro,

I'm preparing to purchase the 500mm f/4 IS II. While looking at lens feet, I remembered your earlier post regarding Canon's and Kirk's feet for the Mark II versions on the 500mm and 600mm being too far forward and wanted to know if you had seen or considered this one by Jobu Designs, as it extends _behind_ the mounting screws on the collar?

It looks like it might be a little difficult to use it as a handle -- even with my small hands! Probably have to put your index finger on the other side of the mount point. I have the 5D III and I'm not planning on getting the 2x TC (I will probably replace my current 1.4x II TC), so that extra bit at the end might not be needed.

-- Dan

PS. Before clicking *Post*, I finally realized that this foot is _only_ for the 300mm and 500mm II lenses. For the 600mm II, they have this one, which does not have the same design, so I guess you would _not_ have considered it! :-[ Oh, well...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 24, 2013)

I didn't consider the Jobu foot, but it looks like it would work fine. For my 600, I was ordering other stuff from RRS anyway, adding the foot made sense.


----------



## charlesa (Apr 24, 2013)

Where are you managing to buy Really Right Stuff from in Europe Charl? (I understand you reside in Sweden currently kind sir!)


----------



## jasonsim (Apr 24, 2013)

I went with the Kirk replacement foot for the 300mm II. It is basically the same design as the RRS with the middle part cut out of it. Makes for a nice place to stick a finger to reassure oneself that the foot is securely in the hands. It works very well with the RRS Lever clamps. 

http://www.kirkphoto.com/Replacement_Foot_for_Canon_300mm_f_2.8_IS_II_USM.html#

For my 600mm II I went with the RRS replacement, since it has the extension going back which helps balland the lens; especially when equipped with a 1Dx and 2x III extender. The new telephotos are not as front heavy, so need that extra on the back end of the foot.

Best of luck with your new 300mm II, no matter what foot you get! It is an amazing lens!


----------



## polarhannes (Apr 24, 2013)

charlesa said:


> Where are you managing to buy Really Right Stuff from in Europe Charl? (I understand you reside in Sweden currently kind sir!)



Dear Sir or Madam,

there are quite a few shops which import the most excellent RRS parts. I can only speak for Germany, but I have been very satisfied with an online shop called 'augenblicke-eingefangen'. It takes a while until your highly desired toys arrive, but the packaging is very good and shock-resistant.


----------



## charlesa (Apr 24, 2013)

polarhannes said:


> charlesa said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you managing to buy Really Right Stuff from in Europe Charl? (I understand you reside in Sweden currently kind sir!)
> ...



Thank you. They do not stock RRS tripods though.


----------



## RMC33 (Apr 24, 2013)

DJL329 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The Kirk foot doesn't look very comfortable to use as a handle. Basically, you can't go wrong with Really Right Stuff. I've got the LCF-53 for my 600 II.
> ...



I have the RSS foot on my 500 and 400 II and 200 f/2. They make AMAZING handles to hold by, Like Neuro I keep mine mounted to my RSS Monopod with a screw style clamp and sling it over my shoulder. I carry it all day like that unless the area I am trying to get to requires 2 hands.


----------



## polarhannes (Apr 24, 2013)

charlesa said:


> polarhannes said:
> 
> 
> > charlesa said:
> ...



Yes they do. See for yourself: http://www.augenblicke-eingefangen.de/catalog/index.php?cPath=24_48_145_146&filter_id=29&language=en&translation= - The TVC-24 Versa Series 2 tripod is in stock for example.
They also sell the lens foot in question: http://www.augenblicke-eingefangen.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2612&skwds=lcf-52&anc=y#pic

Doesn't help the OP though, as it is a German shop. I just thought I'd mention it as we are also in Europe.


----------



## ZoeEnPhos (Apr 29, 2013)

charlesa said:


> Where are you managing to buy Really Right Stuff from in Europe Charl? (I understand you reside in Sweden currently kind sir!)



Dear Sir,

Sorry for not visiting this site the past days so I missed your question - but I am glad that you already got the answer where in Europe you can purchase the Really Right Stuff,
- yes I too buy from Germany based Internet seller:

http://www.augenblicke-eingefangen.de/


Wishing you all the Very Best!

Happy shootings!!

Charl


----------



## pwp (Apr 29, 2013)

Why on earth would you want to replace the original foot? It's perfectly fine.
Is there something I'm missing here?

-PW


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2013)

pwp said:


> Why on earth would you want to replace the original foot? It's perfectly fine.
> Is there something I'm missing here?



To attach the lens to an Arca-Swiss type clamp on a tripod/monopod head. You can attach a lens plate to the bottom of the Canon foot, or just use a replacement foot with an integrated dovetail - the latter is lighter and less bulky.

Also, although not sure this is the case for the 300 II, IMO with the 600 II (and I suspect the 500 II), there *is* something wrong with the Canon foot. They used the same forward-sweeping design as on the MkI versions, but the MkII is lighter, and a fair bit of that weight loss comes from the elimination of the protective meniscus lens in front of the front optical element - that makes the MkII less front heavy. When mounted on a gimbal with a heavy (1-series or gripped) body and a 2x TC, the center of mass is actually slightly behind the foot mounting point - and the Canon foot is base is well forward of that point, so the combo cannot be properly balanced on a gimbal. I've read that some people 'solve' that problem by using Canon monopod foot (included with the 600 II), but mounting it backward from the normal direction. The RRS replacement foot extends behind the mounting screws, allowing the lens+TC to be properly balanced.


----------



## RMC33 (Apr 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth would you want to replace the original foot? It's perfectly fine.
> ...




True on the 500 II as well with a 1.4/2x and stock foot.


----------

